# Audio geeks help



## Danzo (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey guys. I’ll be moving to what may potentially be a long time permanent home. I’d like to invest in a decent audio setup. With all this technology out there with Bluetooth and homepods and single unit setups, I may be going that route for convenience. But would still like to invest in a decent setup I can still play analog. Would like to spend 200-300, if that’s even possible for that, I already have a record player.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jul 1, 2020)

First off congrats for the home. I'm kinda blank, 200-300 is not much at all in this world. Maybe look for bookshelf speakers possibly Wharfdale? Maybe Blue Jeans cables. Not sure if thats helpful.


----------



## Geigs (Jul 1, 2020)

sell some knives and a kidney and get a pair of Krell Monoblocks driving Apogees. For a couple hundred bucks you might struggle, I have one of these and it is pretty good for the money: not sure how you'd go about lining in a record player or old school gear though. 









Buy Marshall Stanmore II Bluetooth Speaker


Stanmore II is the most versatile speaker in the Marshall line-up and is perfect for any room, big or small. Stanmore II produces clean and precise audio, even at the highest levels




www.marshallheadphones.com


----------



## dafox (Jul 1, 2020)

Recovering audiophile here. I have a pair of powered speakers, used Audio engine a5, the older version, paid $200 on Craiglist, a Bletooth receiver, new from Bestbuy for $25, and an old BSR EQ free from my son. The system sounds very good. I use the EQ to remove the boosted base at 125 Hertz. I'm sensitive to a bright sound, these speakers have silk dome tweeters and sound nice. All of my records and cd's are still packed away, I use Pandora premium for my source material because of their genome project and "radio stations". Quite pleased with this little system.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 1, 2020)

Your options for $200 - $300 are IMO fairly grim unless you can find someone really knowledgeable to guide you through purchasing used gear and even then a certain amount of luck might be required. Peachtree Audio has some all-in-one wireless setups (deepblue) that *might be* decent for around $300 but you would still need a cheap phono preamp. The Schiit Audio Mani ($129) is probably one of the better phono stage options for <$200 but this end of the market is not my area of expertise - these are just semi-educated guesses.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 1, 2020)

Best to peruse CraigsList, etc. looking for someone dumping an old receiver and speakers.


----------



## Ryndunk (Jul 1, 2020)

Kanto - YU4 Powered Bookshelf Speakers (Pair)






www.musicdirect.com





I've never listened to these but may be worth a look.


----------



## Matus (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't want to talk you out of a pair of smaller vintage speakers, amp and a BT module (though $300 does sound a bit tight) - but just have a look at Vifa BT speakers. I have one that is about a size of a breakfast bawl for cereals (Reykjavik I recall) and it sounds way better than it should compared to similarly priced or sized products on the market. The large ones cost more, but if you can find the Oslo within your budget, than it may be real option. I have spend a lot of time comparing different models (there is a great YT channel and guy uses high end binaural microphone to record and compare different models) and Vifa just sounded most natural and HiFi-like out of what he tested.


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Jul 1, 2020)

I would vote for looking for a pair of Vandersteen model 1 speakers on Craigslist. They usually run about $200-$250, depending on age, condition, whether or not they come with stands, and what other stuff the previous owner might throw in. For amplification, get a new Micca OriGain AD250 amp. $99, 50 watts, you can run USB right in, or RCA analog, or toslink optical. So, you could plug a laptop in and run that via USB. If your turntable has a built-in phono stage and AD converter, then you're golden. For source, mostly I run a Chromecast Audio. With it, you can use your phone to play Spotify (streaming) or digital music you own (off of a hard drive, via Plex software), and run toslink digital audio out to the Micca. It was a great buy at $35, but they don't make them anymore. Another option might be to stream bluetooth audio from your phone to some sort of device that will run that through the Micca. Not a horrible solution as far as convenience, but bluetooth degrades the sound a bit.

Anyway, the Vandersteens are pretty easy to find, and trounce just about anything. Enough bass, very natural sound, great on vocals. They're also floorstanding (the stands that they may come with are good and nice, but not necessary), so it might be easier to find a place for them. I find them handy to put either on either side of a desk, or on either side of a television console.


----------



## kbright (Jul 1, 2020)

High-end audio website Audiogon.com has some nice $$$ stuff. They have some B/S/T bargains.


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2020)

get two of these and call it a day.


https://www.amazon.com/JBL-Professional-Next-Generation-Powered-306PMKII/dp/B0787KRJ9H


----------



## Danzo (Jul 2, 2020)

Okay how about another question. Are there any nice Bluetooth models that has a single input channel to run phono?


----------



## panda (Jul 2, 2020)

do you have a phono preamp? thats the most important part for listening to vinyl.


----------



## dafox (Jul 2, 2020)

Kanto YU4 has a phono pre amp.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 2, 2020)

panda said:


> do you have a phono preamp? thats the most important part for listening to vinyl.


Yes


----------



## Danzo (Jul 2, 2020)

dafox said:


> Kanto YU4 has a phono pre amp.


Kanto y4 has built in amp with BT?


----------



## dafox (Jul 2, 2020)

Danzo said:


> Kanto y4 has built in amp with BT?


Yes, Kanto YU4 Powered Speakers with Bluetooth and Phono Preamp.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 2, 2020)

dafox said:


> Yes, Kanto YU4 Powered Speakers with Bluetooth and Phono Preamp.


Ok that sounds good to me, can I run surround on it too? Looks like it only has one input


----------



## dafox (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes, looks like one input. Has a subwoofer output, I dont see how it would work with surround sound. 
I'd look on Amazon and compare features and specs of Audio Engine, Kanto and others. My reading led me to belive that the Audio Engine sounds better, for my tastes, dont like booming base and high end sizzle, but you might. You might find used units on Ebay or Craigs list.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 2, 2020)

dafox said:


> Yes, looks like one input. Has a subwoofer output, I dont see how it would work with surround sound.
> I'd look on Amazon and compare features and specs of Audio Engine, Kanto and others. My reading led me to belive that the Audio Engine sounds better, for my tastes, dont like booming base and high end sizzle, but you might. You might find used units on Ebay or Craigs list.


 But it does have an optical output which is a new thing (maybe not new) for TV speakers. Realistically if I can plug it into my TV, has a phone preamp/RCA, and does Bluetooth then this might be the one


----------



## gregfisk (Jul 2, 2020)

Danzo said:


> Okay how about another question. Are there any nice Bluetooth models that has a single input channel to run phono?


Where do you live? I can’t recall if you were on the Seattle thread or not? If so I have a bunch of gear you can have. I also have some gear I would be willing to let go for a few bucks. Receivers, speakers, cables and I have a decent phono amp I could ship if you don’t live near by. Congratulations on the house by the way.


----------



## gregfisk (Jul 2, 2020)

Danzo said:


> Hey guys. I’ll be moving to what may potentially be a long time permanent home. I’d like to invest in a decent audio setup. With all this technology out there with Bluetooth and homepods and single unit setups, I may be going that route for convenience. But would still like to invest in a decent setup I can still play analog. Would like to spend 200-300, if that’s even possible for that, I already have a record player.


I really like sonos because there’s so much music available on it. And you control it with your smartphone. Regarding your records since you have a turntable and a phono preamp all you really need is a receiver and a pair of speakers. Or for that matter an amp with volume control would do the job. The only reason you need Bluetooth in speakers is if you need your speakers in a different location than your source. Unless you’re using the Bluetooth for streaming. Thrift stores and Craig’s list are good options for a tight budget or like I said in my other post, me if you live nearby.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks @gregfisk for the speakers! He hooked me up with some nice proficients. Can’t wait to get them hooked up at the new house.

what a guy!


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Jan 1, 2021)

Would anyone be willing to send some advice over for a newb? I’m looking to get back into vinyl but i’m a little lost. I want quality but nothing ridiculous. However, I try to never be cheap with things like this because it always backfires. I was looking at that website turntable labs. They seem to have some decent stuff on there in full packages. I would also like to purchase a package that would leave me the chance to upgrade in the future if I wanted to. So I think I would want a turntable without a pre amp or one that can be switched off if I ever bought a separate phono. I’ve done a good amount of reading, listened to a lot of henry rollins interviews, and looked around. Still like speaking with people who have knowledge already. Plus my budget of $700-$900 for a complete setup is a joke for a guy like henry rollins anyways. If anyone has any time in the near future and can message me, I would appreciate it! I’m not in a rush at all. I have a shihan custom in February coming up so it has to wait until after. Might sell a knife to put towards this too though. I’ve always loved music and vinyl. I want to get back into it.


----------



## Konig9402 (Jan 1, 2021)

Robert Lavacca said:


> Would anyone be willing to send some advice over for a newb? I’m looking to get back into vinyl but i’m a little lost. I want quality but nothing ridiculous. However, I try to never be cheap with things like this because it always backfires. I was looking at that website turntable labs. They seem to have some decent stuff on there in full packages. I would also like to purchase a package that would leave me the chance to upgrade in the future if I wanted to. So I think I would want a turntable without a pre amp or one that can be switched off if I ever bought a separate phono. I’ve done a good amount of reading, listened to a lot of henry rollins interviews, and looked around. Still like speaking with people who have knowledge already. Plus my budget of $700-$900 for a complete setup is a joke for a guy like henry rollins anyways. If anyone has any time in the near future and can message me, I would appreciate it! I’m not in a rush at all. I have a shihan custom in February coming up so it has to wait until after. Might sell a knife to put towards this too though. I’ve always loved music and vinyl. I want to get back into it.


Take a look at this option. Schiit Audio: Audio Products Designed and Built in California


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 1, 2021)

Project and Rega have a bunch of setups in that range. Here is one vendor with some options: Turntables


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 1, 2021)

If you can find a good deal on a used Technics SL-1200 or one of the Rega tables, especially the 3 or higher models, from someone that took care of it buy it. The Technics is a tank and has gone through multiple generations. The biggest issue with the 1200 is that they have been popular with DJs or wannabe DJs who not infrequently abused them. The Rega is more of a sports car than a tank but the design is well thought out and has improved over the years. Both the Technics and the Regas have been in production for decades. I would try to avoid pre-2000 models as turntables, like any mechanical device, can wear out. Pro-Ject and Music Hall are alright but my enthusiasm is more tempered.
The $699 Turntable Labs package is probably decent enough for what it is.


----------



## Rangen (Jan 1, 2021)

Colorado_cutter said:


> For source, mostly I run a Chromecast Audio. With it, you can use your phone to play Spotify (streaming) or digital music you own (off of a hard drive, via Plex software), and run toslink digital audio out to the Micca.



Thank you for this. I guess you just tossed off that Plex thing as a routine, minor bit of wisdom, but it has solved a vexing problem for me: how to get my considerable library of ripped CDs and personally recorded stuff over to my stereo. I've installed Plex and it sure looks like the right path to get where I want to be.


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Jan 11, 2021)

Rangen said:


> Thank you for this. I guess you just tossed off that Plex thing as a routine, minor bit of wisdom, but it has solved a vexing problem for me: how to get my considerable library of ripped CDs and personally recorded stuff over to my stereo. I've installed Plex and it sure looks like the right path to get where I want to be.


Glad it helped! I find Plex pretty useful. I used to have Squeezeboxes, which do much the same thing. But with Plex, you've got one fewer remote, and it's free (as long as you don't want to play it on the phone itself).


----------



## JaVa (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm another recovering audiophile and I just updated my amp. Wanted something small, affordable but still decently capable. Check out Tangent Ampster BT II. Only around 200€ so probably about the same In $. it's driving my old Bowers & Wilkins M1 speakers and B&W PV1 active subwoofer. It's a scrappy little box of power. Ever so slightly warm in sound signature, but still crazy what you can get for just 200€ these days.


----------



## dafox (Aug 14, 2021)

Ryndunk said:


> Kanto - YU4 Powered Bookshelf Speakers (Pair)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked into those but chose the audioengine as they are warmer sounding.


----------



## dafox (Aug 14, 2021)

Danzo said:


> Hey guys. I’ll be moving to what may potentially be a long time permanent home. I’d like to invest in a decent audio setup. With all this technology out there with Bluetooth and homepods and single unit setups, I may be going that route for convenience. But would still like to invest in a decent setup I can still play analog. Would like to spend 200-300, if that’s even possible for that, I already have a record player.


Enjoying your system?


----------

